# Craftsman Blower vac won't start



## dandor (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello,
This is my first post! I enjoy tinkering and working on engines to save being ripped off, but I am stumped and hoping to get help here. I have a Craftsman Blower Vac model 358.794960. I have used this for a few years and been very satisfied for the money. I was shredding ivy, and jammed the impeller. unjammed it and restarted, but then jammed again under weak load. Then would not start. I replaced the plug and ignition module. I have spark, but it will not run even with starting fluid. I don't have a compression tester, but am at least getting some compression. Pulling rope feels normal. No visible marks on pistion. It seems like the next logical thing from what I've read on this site would be the flywheel key, however, I am unable to locate this part or anything similar in the repair parts pics. Any suggestions or help?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Try the small engine repair forum!

It's a great place with many helpful people.

Good luck.


----------



## dandor (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Bill!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I wonder if the keyway on his flywheel sheared off and now it's out of time.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I just wonder??????????????? why


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

If you have spark and fuel then it has to be compression
or timing.Sounds like shredding ivy is beyound the machines
capability.Also check the crank seals for compression loss.
Prressurize the crankcase with a small amount of air < 40 psi
and check for leaks.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Why are you talking about this in Slot car racing and events????


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*This Just In........*

There is ABSOLUTELY nothing going on in the world of slotcars. SO we will be switching to our sister station to bring you complete coverage of the Great Ivy Bashing Event. This event is brought to you by CRAFTSMAN a division of Sears. And now to the event........uh oh.......looks like we have an upset in the making.......Score Ivy 1.......Craftsman 0.......and now a word from our sponsers....." If you have a project to do around the house....let Craftsman tools help you".............now back to the main event................


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Blah blah blah another event I wont be able to attend*



wheelszk said:


> Why are you talking about this in Slot car racing and events????



Also brought to you by your "sense of humor"...

...dont leave home without it.

Ya see Wheelz, for those of us who dont live in slot alley or on one of it's tributaries the Craftsman post is THE most entertaining thing to happen in this forum.

Many of us boondockers will never be able to attend a Beers LI show, never get anywhere close to Autofest, or even dream of a casual event at Gene's pad; but we can darn sure relate to fubar lawn and garden toys.

...and thats why us non coms are jumping in muddying up the pool.


----------

